# So California Girl



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

You keep making the claim, but please explain to why there has not been an increase of psychosis? Marijuana use has increased but not psychosis? 
If Marijuana causes psychosis as you claim, wouldn't the rate of people developing psychosis increase?

Psychosis - The Doctors Lounge(TM)



> he fact that cannabis use has increased over the past few decades, whereas the rate of psychosis has not, suggests that a direct causal link is unlikely for all users.



Sounds to me like they have no clue. 


And if you don't like that link I can find you a few more.










Thanks Editec


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 11, 2011)

Umm CG might be correct Luissa.  Think about the Palin phenomena, Tea Party, birthers, etc.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 11, 2011)

Pot cause psychosis?  I thought it caused the munchies.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pot cause psychosis?  I thought it caused the munchies.



According to Cali it does. 

Of course, with the fact it hasn't increased the rate of it, it could be that people are just self medicating. Just a thought.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Umm CG might be correct Luissa.  Think about the Palin phenomena, Tea Party, birthers, etc.



I think that is proof it doesn't. I bet most of those people would claim they don't smoke pot.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Umm CG might be correct Luissa.  Think about the Palin phenomena, Tea Party, birthers, etc.
> ...



Yeah more likely proof that Fox causes psychosis.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 11, 2011)

If they ever legalize it I swear I'm going to open up a munchie shop!


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Pretty much!


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> If they ever legalize it I swear I'm going to open up a munchie shop!



Buy a Taco Bell franchise.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 11, 2011)

Naah open up a good doughnut and pastry shop.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Open up a taco bell/Duncan Donut/Dairy Queen, and you will be a millionaire.

Just make sure you have lots of ranch. Pot heads love ranch.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

I would never hire a stoner.  Those under the influence have garbage thinking and are nonproductive.  And, sometimes they are outright dangerous on the job.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > If they ever legalize it I swear I'm going to open up a munchie shop!
> ...



I was thinking more of the home made munchie route.  Coming up with different kinds of savory and sweets.  Crunchies, munchies, sugary, salty.  It'd be great.  TB is so _everyday_, so ordinary.   lol  My choc chips would rock the munchie world!


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> I would never hire a stoner.  Those under the influence have garbage thinking and are nonproductive.  And, sometimes they are outright dangerous on the job.



That is funny I know of three people who have gotten a promotion or a raise for good job performance in the last month, who also smoke pot on their free time.
You know nothing about people who smoke pot. You just believe whatever they tell you.

But way to address the OP.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I would never hire a stoner.  Those under the influence have garbage thinking and are nonproductive.  And, sometimes they are outright dangerous on the job.
> ...


Actually, I don't believe much about anything folks under the influence tell me.  And, those who use cannabis on a regular basis are not too credible in my book, either.  But, that really doesn't matter too much, most of the private sector and all of the federal government will shitcan a stoner if s/he has a positive piss test.

But, those who use do have a choice.

My preference is not to have them anywhere near me when I work and thankfully, my employer makes sure they aren't.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone is missing the obvious.  Those who smoke Pot will burn in HELL for all of ETERNITY!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 11, 2011)

Stoners can flip my burger and make my fries, but I don't want them being the bus driver for my kid.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I see you have joined California Girl on her crusade... Makes me think you have no credibility.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Stoners can flip my burger and make my fries, but I don't want them being the bus driver for my kid.


Agreed.  And, they can even get promoted to shift chief/foreman/manager.  I'm OK with that.



{ETA:  Maybe not.  There are safety regulations they must follow there, too.  Would hate to have the clean workers hurt by their poor judgment.}


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Stoners can flip my burger and make my fries, but I don't want them being the bus driver for my kid.



I wouldn't want anyone under the influence driving my children also.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I would never hire a stoner.  Those under the influence have garbage thinking and are nonproductive.  And, sometimes they are outright dangerous on the job.
> ...



I smoked pot from the time I was about 18 till a few years ago when it made me too stupit with my extreme pain meds.
I was never fired from a job got promotions to jobs far above my education level and was always rated excellent or outstanding.

some just start out stupid and pot puts them over the edge.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


What crusade? 

If I didn't know better, I'd say that smells of a bit of paranoia.

I'm saying nothing new from what I have always said about stoners - keep them away from me at work and keep them away from any sort of responsibility where my health and welfare depend on their judgment.  After one blew up my workplace only 20 minutes after I left, I am very comfortable in my views.

That doesn't mean I don't like them from time to time.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I agree, some shouldn't smoke pot, just like some shouldn't drink alcohol. 
I do think it is funny, that my one friend who doesn't smoke pot, is the one who can't keep a job.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 11, 2011)

The Palintologists sure should not smoke pot.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



So following me to another thread, to repeat something you already said isn't a crusade?
How about mentioning paranoia? because California hasn't mentioned that once in the last few weeks.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




Now I can't get this song out of my head:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJ6FbcWYRU]YouTube - The Kinks - Destroyer[/ame]


Paranoia, the destroyer.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

You what I think is funny is California accused me of being paranoid because I accused her of doing two certain things............ which she later admitted to doing. 
And I am the one Si Modo questions. LOL


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Back to the topic, though.
I still want to know why the numbers have not increased???????????


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Umm CG might be correct Luissa.  Think about the Palin phenomena, Tea Party, birthers, etc.



Palin comes from a community riddled with meth abusers.  I have no doubt meth does cause permanent paranoid psychosis. 

My guess is that Daddy's girl AKA CG.. tried pot once and it jarred her out of her comfortable version of reality.  She no doubt blamed the fantasy crash on the evil weed and wanted no more part of any assault on "reality". 

Chronic cannabis usage does lead to an uncomfortable comparison between a fundamentalist view of the world  and one's own battle with sanity as the mind takes in contradictory information from the religious world view.  Still there is no crazy any crazier than religious fundamentalism.  I have tried most every drug in the 70's and have detected no permanent debilitating effects.  It is easy to stay away from the symptoms associated with chemicals on the brain.  Just stop using them.  It seems the more permanent psychological disadvantages of existing in a fantasy reality provided by religious fundamentalism is more difficult to go cold turkey from with the constant peer pressure and threats of going to hell etc..


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 11, 2011)

I thinking smoking pot can be abused and harm the person, much like drinking yourself stupid every day will and eating a 20 piece meal from Churchs Chicken everyday as well, I know some people who smoke weed everyday and still live with their parents, and some people who work good jobs, own their homes and have families and smoke weed only occasionally, its all relative. I haven't smoked myself in about 5 years but I don't have anything against anyone who does.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I thinking smoking pot can be abused and harm the person, much like drinking yourself stupid every day will and eating a 20 piece meal from Churchs Chicken everyday as well, I know some people who smoke weed everyday and still live with their parents, and some people who work good jobs, own their homes and have families and smoke weed only occasionally, its all relative. I haven't smoked myself in about 5 years but I don't have anything against anyone who does.



Bingo. Moderation.

Haven't had any in 13 years myself. If it was as legal as a beer, i might then decide to have a j once a week.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 11, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Everyone is missing the obvious.  Those who smoke Pot will burn in HELL for all of ETERNITY!



Repent now!  Look what can happen if you don't!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 11, 2011)

I did get detained a bit one time for some weed that wasn't mine. I had even quit smoking some years previous. Man, was i peee-ahsed. Can laugh about it now though. Family...can't live with 'em, and its illegal to kick their ass.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 11, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I thinking smoking pot can be abused and harm the person, much like drinking yourself stupid every day will and eating a 20 piece meal from Churchs Chicken everyday as well, I know some people who smoke weed everyday and still live with their parents, and some people who work good jobs, own their homes and have families and smoke weed only occasionally, its all relative. I haven't smoked myself in about 5 years but I don't have anything against anyone who does.
> ...



I did say I was going to smoke a fat blunt once I got out of the Military but once I was a civilian again, I was like ehhh I'm good, alot of people outside the Military smoke weed so it wasnt as exciting and daring as it looked when you absolutely couldn't do it, a positive piss test lands you in confinement in the service.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, i thought i told that story here before.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/133956-have-you-ever-done-any-drugs-4.html#post2757940


----------



## del (Apr 11, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Umm CG might be correct Luissa.  Think about the Palin phenomena, Tea Party, birthers, etc.
> ...



so you think the batshit crazies know they're batshit crazy?

damn


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Not only do you think I'm on a 'crusade' but now I'm following you?????

I mentioned something about paranoia - get a grip, Luissa.

I happen to have a strong opinion about this.  Those who know me, know why.  I did happen to allude to the reason why.


----------



## Grace (Apr 11, 2011)

I outgrew wanting a joint when I hit 20..or thereabouts. Never really did float my boat any more than booze did. I dont like being around "high" people...no matter the drug. UNLESS they are smoking it to ease pain, not to get a buzz just for the buzz.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
But silly, potheads are BETTER workers, and SAFER!

They work better when they're high!
And people drive better when they're drunk!

Sheesh, you just don't know anything about stoners, d'ya?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> You what I think is funny is California accused me of being paranoid because I accused her of doing two certain things............ which she later admitted to doing.
> And I am the one Si Modo questions. LOL



I'll tell you what I told CG - I don't give a shit about that drama.  She took it like a grown-up.  Let's see what you do with that information about me AND directly from me.

I have nothing to do with YOUR and others' drama and I want to keep it that way.

Capisce?


----------



## Trajan (Apr 11, 2011)

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Elvira: Can't you see what we're becoming, Tony? We're losers. We're not winners, we're losers.
Tony : Go home. You stoned.
Elvira: I'm not stoned. You're stoned.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> I did get detained a bit one time for some weed that wasn't mine. I had even quit smoking some years previous. Man, was i peee-ahsed. Can laugh about it now though. Family...can't live with 'em, and its illegal to kick their ass.



Who would put you through such a thing?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I did get detained a bit one time for some weed that wasn't mine. I had even quit smoking some years previous. Man, was i peee-ahsed. Can laugh about it now though. Family...can't live with 'em, and its illegal to kick their ass.
> ...



You, shuddup.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

I am sure that family member  was very grateful.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> You keep making the claim, but please explain to why there has not been an increase of psychosis? Marijuana use has increased but not psychosis?
> If Marijuana causes psychosis as you claim, wouldn't the rate of people developing psychosis increase?
> 
> Psychosis - The Doctors Lounge(TM)
> ...


Cannabis is a mild hallucinogen, so I don't think I'd call it an "anti-psychotic" by any means; that said, I can't recall ever seeing anyone in a psychotic state *solely* on account of cannabis use.The other effects are well-documented, and while I'm sure at least some users can do some tasks well under the influence of it(writing , composing music, etc.), anything that requires normal reflexes and motor coordination is probably not such a good idea (operating machinery, driving a vehicle, etc.).

Pot in American society has functioned primarily  as a societal irritant; I'm sure a lot of people who use it do so precisely because it's illegal; likewise, a lot of people despise it for the same reason. Neither response is entirely rational. I'm no great fan of prohibition; it didn't work with alcohol, and it isn't working so well with other substances either. Personally, I wouldn't use the stuff if it were legalized; i've had enough experience with second-hand pot smoke in a confined space, to know I don't care for the effect; what others may choose to do, so long as their intoxication does not endanger others, is their own affair. I find a small amount of alcohol (a beer, a glass of wine, or a shot of scotch) is about all the mood-altering I care for, myself.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, and by the way


> Epidemiological evidence
> 
> Contemporary interest in this topic began with a longitudinal study of Swedish conscripts reported by Andreasson and his colleagues. 1 Their findings have been replicated and extended in a series of longitudinal studies 2 &#8211; 6 *all of which have found increased rates of psychosis or psychotic symptoms in people using cannabis* ( table ). Furthermore, these findings of longitudinal, case-control studies have been augmented by a series of cross-sectional studies of large populations 7 and high risk populations. 8 &#8211; 11 These studies produce the following suggestive evidence that *supports the conclusion that the link between the use of cannabis and increased risks of psychosis is likely to be causal.*


[Emphasis added]

Cannabis and psychosis -- Fergusson et al. 332 (7534): 172 -- bmj.com


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> I would never hire a stoner.  Those under the influence have garbage thinking and are nonproductive.  And, sometimes they are outright dangerous on the job.


A "stoner" is to marijuana what an alcoholic is to booze, so what you've said is sensible.  But do you believe that everyone who occasionally enjoys the effect of marijuana is a "stoner?"

And whether being under the influence of marijuana induces "garbage thinking" depends entirely on the individual.  The moderate use of marijuana can have an extremely creative ("mind expanding") effect on some people.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I would never hire a stoner.  Those under the influence have garbage thinking and are nonproductive.  And, sometimes they are outright dangerous on the job.
> ...


If you let me know what you mean by 'ocassionally', I'll let you know my opinion on that.

I will say that when my safety and welfare depend on the judgments and actions of another, I have zero tolerance for any use.  Been there and it was not a good outcome.

ETA your edit:  





> And whether being under the influence of marijuana induces "garbage thinking" depends entirely on the individual. The moderate use of marijuana can have an extremely creative ("mind expanding") effect on some people.


In my field, rationality based on reality leads to success.  There is no room for mind expansion in safety in my field, either.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 11, 2011)

I see a causal link between the use of milk and psychosis, with or without the use of MJ.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Actually, I don't believe much about anything folks under the influence tell me.  And, those who use cannabis on a regular basis are not too credible in my book, either.  But, that really doesn't matter too much, most of the private sector and all of the federal government will shitcan a stoner if s/he has a positive piss test.
> 
> But, those who use do have a choice.
> 
> My preference is not to have them anywhere near me when I work and thankfully, my employer makes sure they aren't.


It appears that you've been strongly influenced by Reefer Madness propaganda.  Or is someone close to you a self-defeating "stoner?"


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I don't believe much about anything folks under the influence tell me.  And, those who use cannabis on a regular basis are not too credible in my book, either.  But, that really doesn't matter too much, most of the private sector and all of the federal government will shitcan a stoner if s/he has a positive piss test.
> ...


Never watched it.  I go on my own experience.  No, the stoner was not close to me, just another worker whose entire career ended rather rapidly, for good reason.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Stoners can flip my burger and make my fries, but I don't want them being the bus driver for my kid.


What is your definition of a "stoner?"  Same as a "drunk?"


----------



## del (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Oh, and by the way
> 
> 
> > Epidemiological evidence
> ...



it would be nice to see the actual data rather than the conclusions drawn from it. as someone said earlier, one could establish causality between milk and increased risk of psychosis. 

i can only go by what i've seen. i've seen a lot of people smoke and unless falling asleep or eating are now classified as psychotic behaviors, i've never sen anyone behave psychotically. 

anything's possible, i guess


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I smoked pot from the time I was about 18 till a few years ago when it made me too stupit with my extreme pain meds.
> I was never fired from a job got promotions to jobs far above my education level and was always rated excellent or outstanding.
> 
> some just start out stupid and pot puts them over the edge.


What are you blaming the "stupit" effect on -- marijuana or the pain meds?  If it's the combination of the two the blame can't be laid on the marijuana.  

And are you quite sure you weren't overdoing the pot, which is very common.  Most people who have a negative effect from marijuana have simply used too much.  Just because you lit up a fatty doesn't mean you have to smoke the whole thing.  Or just because you like the taste of brownies doesn't mean you should eat three or four when they are spiked.  Or just because your pipe has a large bowl doesn't mean you should fill it.

Moderation.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

del said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and by the way
> ...


First of all, one can see the data if they have a subscription.  Secondly, showing causal relationship is a very straightforward analysis of the data based on a properly designed experiment.  If you have a peer-reviewed paper showing a causal relationship between drinking milk and psychosis, I encourage you to post it.  Thirdly, this is the _British Medical Journal_ which is one of the most respected scientific journals in the world.  I am sure that the paper was thoroughly peer-reviewed and if the analysis on a causal relationship was not robust and the experimental design was not proper, the paper would not have been published in that journal.


----------



## Zona (Apr 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Naah open up a good doughnut and pastry shop.



I dont indulge, but dont they get like a salty muchy? More snacks than doughntut and sweets?  

Don know.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> I agree, some shouldn't smoke pot, just like some shouldn't drink alcohol.


Marijuana should never be used in combination with another drug, including alcohol.


----------



## Zona (Apr 11, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I would never hire a stoner.  Those under the influence have garbage thinking and are nonproductive.  And, sometimes they are outright dangerous on the job.
> ...



But your good with a guy throwing back a couple and getting behind the wheel?


----------



## del (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



blah, blah, blah

one doesn't have a subscription; one has no interest in getting a subscription and one can see from what is made available to the unwashed masses by the _British Medical Journal_ that no claim is made of an increase in psychosis due to marijuana use but rather that the _risk_ of psychosis *appears* to be increased by marijuana use. 

 that's a very different proposition than what you appear to be stating, and one would think much easier to float in the neverending parade of bullshit put forth by practitioners of the social *sciences*.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

del said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


I suppose you don't read many scientific pubs, then.  Rarely does one state anything as if it were written in stone.

I'm wondering why you asked for the data if you had no interest in it.

What I appear to be stating is quoting from two separate papers [ETA:  Nope, only quoted one of them.  I can post another, if folks would like].  I've shown peer-reviewed work that links cannabis use to psychosis through a causal relationship, based on the science they did.  There is always room for additional science that may further reinforce the current hypothesis, may make the hypothesis more limited and/or specific, or conflict with it.  This is the way knowledge grows - by allowing for additional work on something not written in stone.

And, as far as I know, medicine is an applied science.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Back to the topic, though.
> I still want to know why the numbers have not increased???????????


Because the notion that marijuana is generally damaging to the psyche is junk science.  While it is true that _any_ mood altering substance can serve as an aggravating catalyst to an existing pathology, that presumptive fact has been strategically exaggerated to serve the interest of Reefer Madness proponents.  

It isn't true.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



People who think people are not credible simply because they smoke marijuana are not credible in my book.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


As I doubt our paths would ever pass, especially professionally, I'm not too concerned.


----------



## del (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



i didn't say i had no interest in the data. i said i had no interest in a subscription to the _British Medical Journal_.

even the study that you cite(at least the part of it that they let the plebes see) doesn't claim there is a direct link between marijuana use and psychosis; it says quite clearly "These studies produce the following suggestive evidence that supports the conclusionthe link between the use of cannabis and increased risks of psychosis is likely to be causal."

what exactly is suggestive evidence? how does it differ from factual evidence?

i spend most of my time reading engineering studies, and we don't do suggestive. i guess i should broaden my horizons.

as far as i know, medicine is an art and a science. this study, or what i can see of it, appears to be more artistic than scientific.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Oh, and by the way
> 
> 
> > Epidemiological evidence
> ...



See question in the op.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Professional douchebag is a career path?  Who knew?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and by the way
> ...


I saw it.  You typed that psychosis is not increasing.  Should I take your word for it or non-peer-reviewed info from the net?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 11, 2011)

The wet blanket is madddddddd



> Hi, you have received -265 reputation points from Si modo.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I said I could post other thinks proving it has not increased. I am at work right now.. Google is your friend. Try it sometime. When I found that article I found at least five others saying it has not increased with the increase of marijuana. In reality, the only connection is the fact both use and mental illness usually start in your late teens early twenties.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Zona said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Naah open up a good doughnut and pastry shop.
> ...


Yes.  Marijuana does stimulate appetite.  If you use marijuana be prepared to gain a few pounds.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> The wet blanket is madddddddd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Apr 11, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Burden of proof has you baffled, I see.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Zona said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


That's an interesting interpretation of what I said.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The wet blanket is madddddddd
> ...



Yes, that pretty much sums you up.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



No, like I said I am at work and posting from my phone. You can either wait a Few hours or you can look it up yourself.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 11, 2011)

Si modo said:


> I saw it.  You typed that psychosis is not increasing.  Should I take your word for it or non-peer-reviewed info from the net?


You should exercise your own powers of observation and reason:

_Psychosis_ is a major mental disorder in which the personality is very seriously disorganized and contact with reality is usually impaired.  How many people have you known who use marijuana?  Of that number, how many are manifestly _psychotic?_ 

Marijuana is above all else an amazingly effective tranquilizer, which is one reason why the pharmaceutical industry strongly supports the _Partnership For a Drug-Free America._  Another reason is marijuana's effectiveness in eliminating menstrual and menopausal discomfort.  

You should understand that if marijuana is legalized quite a few major interests will be negatively affected, among which are the liquor industry, the pharmaceutical industry, the law-enforcement field and the prison industry (which is the only remaining growth industry in America).


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

Most of my friends smoke pot or smoked pot. I have one friend with diagnosed depression, which she developed before smoking pot. I have another friend who was diagnosed as bi polar long before she ever smoked pot. 
If it caused what they claim, wouldnt at least one of friends have a mental illness?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 12, 2011)

The bottom line is the CG's and Si Modo's of the world really don't have a clue what they are talking about when it comes to the subject of marijuana.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Are you sure you want to reveal that you are posting from work in a thread that Si Modo is participating in?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 12, 2011)

Apparently stoners think that everyone is OK with their use of it.  I'm not, if the person using it has an impact on my safety and welfare.  That's a fact.  The federal government and most of the private sector share my view.  That is also a fact.

It also appears that their is a causal relationship between its use and psychosis, at least according to the BMJ.  I can believe the BMJ or believe what some poster types on the net.  I believe the BMJ lacking any other science that I see pertaining to the topic.

They can deal with that, or not.  So far, they're not taking that so well.  Funny how my opinion about their practice is so valuable to them.  

But it IS nice having a clear head.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Apparently stoners think that everyone is OK with their use of it.  I'm not, if the person using it has an impact on my safety and welfare.  That's a fact.  The federal government and most of the private sector share my view.  That is also a fact.
> 
> It also appears that their is a causal relationship between its use and psychosis, at least according to the BMJ.  I can believe the BMJ or believe what some poster types on the net.  I believe the BMJ lacking any other science that I see pertaining to the topic.
> 
> ...



I really don't give a shit what you think about my marijuana use.  I am successful in life as a marijuana user and it's obvious that you are clueless about it.  

I just enjoy mocking you.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 12, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently stoners think that everyone is OK with their use of it.  I'm not, if the person using it has an impact on my safety and welfare.  That's a fact.  The federal government and most of the private sector share my view.  That is also a fact.
> ...


Good for you that you've found a way to make a living where they don't care about your use.  I mean that.  And, I'm betting you'll tell me again that you don't care.

Although you felt so very insulted that I stated that our professional lives would never pass, that's all I really care about your use of it.  We won't cross paths professionally and that's a good thing in my book.

Having used marijuana personally probably about 20 times in my life when I was younger, I know that I have no use for it personally.  I also know that I have no use for users of it in my life other than a casual relationship of little import to me.

As I said, it's a choice we all make.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 12, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Yes.  Marijuana does stimulate appetite.  If you use marijuana be prepared to gain a few pounds.



If you've already eaten something, you probably won't eat again just because you are high. And if someone can't control food intake, then they shouldn't eat when they're not high.

Control of food intake has to do with discipline.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Well gee thanks.  

I suggest keeping it at that because when you pretend you know what you are talking about on the matter it only highlights what an ignorant and lame bitch you are.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 12, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Are you sure you don't want to declare how much you don't care what I think, again?  You can never say it too much.  

I'm so sorry your feelings are so bruised by me and by the BMJ.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



**rereads last post**

Nope, don't see where I said I didn't care what you think again.

Lying is an ugly trait.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Apparently stoners think that everyone is OK with their use of it.  I'm not, if the person using it has an impact on my safety and welfare.  That's a fact.  The federal government and most of the private sector share my view.  That is also a fact.
> 
> It also appears that their is a causal relationship between its use and psychosis, at least according to the BMJ.  I can believe the BMJ or believe what some poster types on the net.  I believe the BMJ lacking any other science that I see pertaining to the topic.
> 
> ...



Is that the same federal government that has lied about the effects of marijuana use since the 50's?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Most of my friends smoke pot or smoked pot. I have one friend with diagnosed depression, which she developed before smoking pot. I have another friend who was diagnosed as bi polar long before she ever smoked pot.
> If it caused what they claim, wouldnt at least one of friends have a mental illness?


 
Er...depression and bi polar are mental illnesses.

Here's the thing with drug use and mental illness...people with mental illness are drawn to drugs. It's called self medicating. So it's very, very difficult to determine if people are mentally ill BECAUSE of drug use, or if they use drugs because they're mentally ill.

It's a vicious circle. Schizophrenics love meth, for example. But meth can also cause schizophrenia. One of the reasons a lot of tweakers end up in treatment is because they start hearing voices.

There are marijuana addicts....people who just can't or won't live without the stuff, despite the fact that they've had their kids taken away and the whole nine yards. People do go into treatment for it, generally because there's child welfare involvement and they are encouraged to do so, or lose their kids.

Personally I could care less if people smoke..but if it's more important to you than paying the electric bill, working or keeping your kids, then you've got a problem. It wouldn't matter how stupid I thought the law was; if child welfare determined I needed to quit smoking and become the anti-marijuana poster child, I'd fucking do it in order to get my kids back.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 12, 2011)

And the truth of the matter is, different people react differently. I had a friend who smoked pot all his teen years and through his 20s. He tapered off as he got older, then tried it again when he attended a party with his wife. He became deathly ill AND psychotic and got a trip to the ER for his trouble. He'd developed some sort of sensitivity to it. Who knows the whys and wherefores, but they're honest, intelligent people and when they shared that story with me, I believed them. Especially since I can't handle hash. When I was young I could do abuse every drug under the sun with no particularly harsh side effects...but hash made me puke and become insensible. Go figure.

So people who insist marijuana is completely benign for everyone don't know what they're talking about. Different people have different threshholds for drugs.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And the truth of the matter is, different people react differently. I had a friend who smoked pot all his teen years and through his 20s. He tapered off as he got older, then tried it again when he attended a party with his wife. *He became deathly ill *AND psychotic and got a trip to the ER for his trouble. He'd developed some sort of sensitivity to it. Who knows the whys and wherefores, but they're honest, intelligent people and when they shared that story with me, I believed them. Especially since I can't handle hash. When I was young I could do abuse every drug under the sun with no particularly harsh side effects...but hash made me puke and become insensible. Go figure.
> 
> So people who insist marijuana is completely benign for everyone don't know what they're talking about. Different people have different threshholds for drugs.



That's BS.  The guy might have been "deathly ill" but that was not caused by pot.  Sometimes people put other substances in pot.  THAT is possible since many people overdose on pot laced with other drugs.  By itself...not a chance.  I have smoked pot maybe a hundred times...  I don't care for the "stupid" symptom but it never made me ill in any way and I have tried some of the strongest pot on the planet.  I have known and know hundreds and possibly thousands of pot smokers over the 45 years since I first tried it and "deathly ill" has NEVER happened because of just pot.  Like I said..that report is bogus or those symptoms were caused by something else.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 12, 2011)

Alliebaba said:
			
		

> When I was young I could do abuse every drug under the sun with no particularly harsh side effects...but hash made me puke and become insensible. Go figure.



You puked because you smoked low-quality hashish with not so good mixed ingredients.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Alliebaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you know about that hashish ekrem?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Alliebaba said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Apr 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Alliebaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, she stayed insensible for life.

Maybe there is some truth to the rumor...


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Most of my friends smoke pot or smoked pot. I have one friend with diagnosed depression, which she developed before smoking pot. I have another friend who was diagnosed as bi polar long before she ever smoked pot.
> ...



Really? They are?

I meant, wouldn't one of my friends have a mental illness from pot. Those are the only two who do, and it wasn't caused by pot. Living where I do, a lot of people smoke, and I haven't met one person who has a mental illness caused by pot or that was developed by pot.
I have also already talked about self medicating.


----------



## Douger (Apr 12, 2011)

Here ya go. I know . Let the bleating continue by the brainwashed sheep.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ2hrtveAiA]YouTube - Montel Williams - Medical Marijuana[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Oh, and by the way
> 
> 
> > Epidemiological evidence
> ...



You know what I think is funny. From what you posted, all you have proven is people who smoke pot have a higher chance of psychosis. Which is the same for any drug, including alcohol. It doesn't look like they really proved it causes it.

What is also funny, is California Girl talked about an article that would be coming out in Britain. Talked about it for months. 

And here is the source for the conclusion about marijuana use increasing, but not psychosis. 



> 13Degenhardt, L., Hall, W., & Lynskey, M. (2001) Comorbidity between cannabis use and psychosis: Modelling some possible relationships. NDARC Technical Report No. 121. Sydney: National Drug and Alcohol Research Centre. pdf.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

> The findings, published in the Journal of Neuroscience, suggest that activity in the basolateral amygdala is involved in marijuana-induced paranoia (the state of becoming afraid of things that wouldn't normally trigger fear). That means marijuana is actually enhancing a type of learning about fear, leading the brain to jump to conclusions about mild experiences involving particular places or things, and to perceive them as scarier and more strongly connected than they are.
> 
> Read more: A Rat Study Helps Explain Why Pot Smokers and People With Schizophrenia Are Paranoid - - TIME Healthland




http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/03/110301184056.htm



> Incident cannabis use almost doubled the risk of later incident psychotic symptoms, even after accounting for factors such as age, sex, socioeconomic status, use of other drugs, and other psychiatric diagnoses. Furthermore, in those with cannabis use at the start of the study, continued use of cannabis over the study period increased the risk of persistent psychotic symptoms
> There was no evidence for self medication effects as psychotic symptoms did not predict later cannabis use.
> These results "help to clarify the temporal association between cannabis use and psychotic experiences," say the authors. "In addition, cannabis use was confirmed as an environmental risk factor impacting on the risk of persistence of psychotic experiences."
> The major challenge is to deter enough young people from using cannabis so that the prevalence of psychosis is reduced, say experts from Australia in an accompanying editorial.




Pot smokers, much like cigarette smokers, appear to prefer denial about the effects of their vice. Some of us prefer to recognize that we just don't know enough about pot to claim it's safe. It might be safe for some - but not for others. Personally, if I were the mother of a small child, the risk would outweigh the 'pleasure'... but that's just me... I'm uncool.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl you have like 10,000 threads on here about you, how do you do it?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl you have like 10,000 threads on here about you, how do you do it?



I'm like pot.... I can bring on paranoia in those who are predisposed to mental instability.


----------



## del (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl you have like 10,000 threads on here about you, how do you do it?
> ...



pot makes me laugh at silly things


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

del said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I don't need pot to do that. I have a natural ability to see the stupid.   Now, if I could just get a handle on not actually pointing it out for the rest of the world, I'd be fine.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> > The findings, published in the Journal of Neuroscience, suggest that activity in the basolateral amygdala is involved in marijuana-induced paranoia (the state of becoming afraid of things that wouldn't normally trigger fear). That means marijuana is actually enhancing a type of learning about fear, leading the brain to jump to conclusions about mild experiences involving particular places or things, and to perceive them as scarier and more strongly connected than they are.
> >
> > Read more: A Rat Study Helps Explain Why Pot Smokers and People With Schizophrenia Are Paranoid - - TIME Healthland
> 
> ...



So they didn't use marijuana or humans in the study?



> In some rats, the scientists blocked CB1-receptor activity; in others, they used a marijuana-like drug to enhance it.
> 
> Read more: A Rat Study Helps Explain Why Pot Smokers and People With Schizophrenia Are Paranoid - - TIME Healthland



 And props on trying to make a dig at me by using my child. I might make digs at you for being a spoiled rich girl, but I have never made digs at you via your family.


----------



## del (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



i don't either; i'm laughing now.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > > The findings, published in the Journal of Neuroscience, suggest that activity in the basolateral amygdala is involved in marijuana-induced paranoia (the state of becoming afraid of things that wouldn't normally trigger fear). That means marijuana is actually enhancing a type of learning about fear, leading the brain to jump to conclusions about mild experiences involving particular places or things, and to perceive them as scarier and more strongly connected than they are.
> ...



Ummm, yea you did, ya liar. You suggested I get Daddy to buy me a life, remember? What goes around, comes around.

Oh, and... did you deliberately ignore the second study? The one with humans?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

del said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Me too.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl you have like 10,000 threads on here about you, how do you do it?
> ...



You must have alot of mentally unstable people on here following you, if this was Twitter you'd be Trending.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



So, telling you to get your rich daddy to buy you a life, is the same as you questioning my parenting skills or the choices I make as a parent?


----------



## Grace (Apr 12, 2011)

lol. Yall bust me up.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I didn't question it, you paranoid whackjob. I simply commented that, as a responsible parent, I wouldn't do it. That would be my choice. I am not responsible for you or your paranoia.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 12, 2011)

I tried pot once or twice but gave it up.  I could never keep those brownies lit...


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I responded to the article you posted, which does not mention a second study.

Just re read it again, nope, no mention of humans.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



As usual, you are about as funny, witty and exciting as a bog, and as on target as a SCUD missile.

I assume Cali is the conservative to bully_ du jour_?  Some acts around here from the roving band of lefty hens have gotten WAY stale.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Sure, that is what you did, you crazy bitch. I also think someone who did what you did should not comment on people being paranoid. Personally, I think spying on a private forum is being paranoid. Hell of a lot more then realizing when someone is making a dig at someone choice as a mother.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Dude, go away. No way am I engaging you, so you are wasting your time.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I merely commented what I would do if I were a parent. Your life choices are yours. If it upsets you, maybe you should ask yourself why it does instead of making it about me. 

Conversation is over.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Reading this thread is making me psychotic.


----------



## del (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



maybe you should own up to your actions instead of continuing this passive aggressive bullshit.

just a thought-do with it as you wish


----------



## del (Apr 12, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Reading this thread is making me psychotic.



you were psychotic long before this thread came along.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You aren't engaging me because you're incapable.  You're in the wrong.  Simple as that.  

Fact is, I could care less who smokes or drinks what.  The only notable difference is one is illegal and the other legal.  BOTH diminish your motor skills, and you ability to make judgment calls.  

Regardless, this is just a lame excuse for you hens to go after someone who isn't in your little clique.  

Simple as that.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> > The findings, published in the Journal of Neuroscience, suggest that activity in the basolateral amygdala is involved in marijuana-induced paranoia (the state of becoming afraid of things that wouldn't normally trigger fear). That means marijuana is actually enhancing a type of learning about fear, leading the brain to jump to conclusions about mild experiences involving particular places or things, and to perceive them as scarier and more strongly connected than they are.
> >
> > Read more: A Rat Study Helps Explain Why Pot Smokers and People With Schizophrenia Are Paranoid - - TIME Healthland
> 
> ...


*
*


Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I meant the second study in my post. Jeeeeeez, do I have to spoon feed you? 

And now... I'm done with your whining thread, mmmk?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 12, 2011)

Those who are obsessed with the resurrection of something long-ago dead...are they stoners or holy rollers or drama queens?

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Grace (Apr 12, 2011)

> Fact is, I could care less who smokes or drinks what. The only notable difference is one is illegal and the other legal. BOTH diminish your motor skills, and you ability to make judgment calls.



Yup.


----------



## del (Apr 12, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Those who are obsessed with the resurrection of something long-ago dead...are they stoners or holy rollers or drama queens?
> 
> Hmmmmm.



necromancers


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

```

```



Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Goin by the post you quoted, how am I wrong? Did I bring her family in this thread? Did I mention anything about being a parent in this thread? 
She keeps mentioning stoners and her study, I wanted to know how she could explain there not being an increase in psychosis, something she still hasn't addressed. She could have addressed the op, instead posted another article and made a dig at my parenting skills.


----------



## Grace (Apr 12, 2011)

del said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Those who are obsessed with the resurrection of something long-ago dead...are they stoners or holy rollers or drama queens?
> ...



Wheres the furian when we need him?

RIDDICK!!! Front and center!!


----------



## Grace (Apr 12, 2011)

Yer both wrong. Her for bringing your parenting skills in to it, you for throwing Daddy in her face.

There. Fixed. Ok?


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 12, 2011)

del said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading this thread is making me psychotic.
> ...



I lived in the Northeast when I was young.  I'm sure you understand.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Grace said:


> Yer both wrong. Her for bringing your parenting skills in to it, you for throwing Daddy in her face.
> 
> There. Fixed. Ok?



Actually, you're right.

Luissa. I apologize. Unreservedly. No matter what the provocation, I should not have done that. I am sorry. It won't happen again.


----------



## del (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Yer both wrong. Her for bringing your parenting skills in to it, you for throwing Daddy in her face.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Yer both wrong. Her for bringing your parenting skills in to it, you for throwing Daddy in her face.
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Apr 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Most of my friends smoke pot or smoked pot. I have one friend with diagnosed depression, which she developed before smoking pot. I have another friend who was diagnosed as bi polar long before she ever smoked pot.
> ...


Methamphetamine (any of the amphetamines, in fact) are biologically addictive and potentially harmful drugs -- which bear absolutely no similarity in any way to marijuana.  



> There are marijuana addicts....people who just can't or won't live without the stuff, despite the fact that they've had their kids taken away and the whole nine yards. People do go into treatment for it, generally because there's child welfare involvement and they are encouraged to do so, or lose their kids.


While it is true that some people can and do become "addicted" to marijuana this is a _conditional_ truth.  Because, unlike opiates and amphetamines, marijuana is not biologically addictive, i.e., it does not impart changes to the dopamine receptors of the brain.  "Addiction" to marijuana is strictly a psychological dependency which affects the category of users known to behaviorists as _addictive personalities._  These people are prone to addiction and become "hooked" on such things as cola drinks, candies, etc.  In some cases they are self-destructive and will manage throughout their lives to become addicted to many substances, marijuana being among the least problematic.  



> Personally I could care less if people smoke..but if it's more important to you than paying the electric bill, working or keeping your kids, then you've got a problem. It wouldn't matter how stupid I thought the law was; if child welfare determined I needed to quit smoking and become the anti-marijuana poster child, I'd fucking do it in order to get my kids back.


If there are in fact any such extremely compulsive marijuana "addicts" (I have never known one) I am sure they represents less than 0.1% of all users and they certainly inhabit the psychopathological category.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 12, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> And the truth of the matter is, different people react differently. I had a friend who smoked pot all his teen years and through his 20s. He tapered off as he got older, then tried it again when he attended a party with his wife. He became deathly ill AND psychotic and got a trip to the ER for his trouble. He'd developed some sort of sensitivity to it. Who knows the whys and wherefores, but they're honest, intelligent people and when they shared that story with me, I believed them. Especially since I can't handle hash. When I was young I could do abuse every drug under the sun with no particularly harsh side effects...but hash made me puke and become insensible. Go figure.
> 
> So people who insist marijuana is completely benign for everyone don't know what they're talking about. Different people have different threshholds for drugs.


Your friend did not develop a sensitivity to Marijuana.  In fact, his experience manifests one of the most valid reasons for legalizing this rather benign, euphoric tranquilizer:

During the time of (alcohol) Prohibition it was common for unscrupulous "back alley" bootleggers to mix batches of "bathtub gin" which often contained anti-freeze or other harmful substances.  As _Huggy_ and _Ekrem_ have pointed out, the same situation attends marijuana prohibition.

Back in the 1970s, street dealers in New York City would buy a pound of low-potency Mexican "ditch-weed" for about $200 and spray it with liquified heroin.  While an experienced marijuana user could smell the adulteration the less knowledgeable would pay $100 an ounce (top dollar back then) for what they believed was super weed -- which could addict them to heroin and/or make them very sick.   

That more than likely is what happened to your friend.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> > The findings, published in the Journal of Neuroscience, suggest that activity in the basolateral amygdala is involved in marijuana-induced paranoia (the state of becoming afraid of things that wouldn't normally trigger fear). That means marijuana is actually enhancing a type of learning about fear, leading the brain to jump to conclusions about mild experiences involving particular places or things, and to perceive them as scarier and more strongly connected than they are.
> >
> > Read more: A Rat Study Helps Explain Why Pot Smokers and People With Schizophrenia Are Paranoid - - TIME Healthland
> 
> ...


The negative effects of marijuana use (in some people) are not attributable to marijuana, per se, but to misuse, much of which is the result of not knowing the potency or quality of what they are using.  And the problem is fostered by prohibition.  

You can go to a liquor store and buy alcohol in any potency from lite beers and table wines to 100+ proof vodka, rum, tequila, etc., the quality of which must by law conform to a federal standard.    But if you had to get your booze from some shady character on a street-corner and it came in an un-labeled bottle you would have no way of knowing what is in it until you drink it.  

In the example of marijuana, unless one is familiar with the strain of a particular plant and is able to anticipate its effect, the risk of unintentional misuse is unavoidable.  So some thought must be given to the absence of any reference to this problem in any of these anti-marijuana medical reports.  

If marijuana were legal it could be sold with information pertaining to its potency as per the "proof" level of beverage alcohol.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Yer both wrong. Her for bringing your parenting skills in to it, you for throwing Daddy in her face.
> ...



I am sorry also.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 12, 2011)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up, loser, and go back into hiding.  

This place is better when you aren't around.


----------



## Grace (Apr 13, 2011)

I gotta spread greenies before I can give greenies, so I owe ya one, CG. You rock. So does LuLu.


----------



## Douger (Sep 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Yer both wrong. Her for bringing your parenting skills in to it, you for throwing Daddy in her face.
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwww. KC got some new batteries for her soulmate. I'm happy now.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 24, 2011)

Douger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 24, 2011)

I have panic syndrome (panic attacks), and I feel the condition was greatly exacerbated, if not caused, by smoking marijuana in college.  Of course, back in those days, who knows what it was laced with.

Anyway, I don't have much doubt about that because the first and worst panic attack I ever had was while smoking marijuana.  After that I would have them any time, even when not smoking marijuana.  

As I've gotten older, and more years pile up since the last time I smoke marijuana, the panic attacks have become more controllable, but still with me.  If I had known this, I would never  have smoked pot.  But everybody said it was cool and I was young and stupid.

I've actually read some literature that supports this, also.  

In the end, I'm better off without pot, or booze for that matter.  Just high on life. : )  I won't even take cold medicine.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 26, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



yes you did apologise for this exchange.

Good for you.

Now see if you can apologise for the other times you lied about people.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 26, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Post another one of her "lies".


----------



## California Girl (Sep 26, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Fuck off, silly bitch. I don't march to your drum.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 20, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



heres the one I could find.

are there others ?


----------



## Si modo (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## MikeK (Feb 20, 2012)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I have panic syndrome (panic attacks), and I feel the condition was greatly exacerbated, if not caused, by smoking marijuana in college.  Of course, back in those days, who knows what it was laced with.
> 
> Anyway, I don't have much doubt about that because the first and worst panic attack I ever had was while smoking marijuana.  After that I would have them any time, even when not smoking marijuana.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that your situation is (was) exactly as you've described.  But considering the vast percentage of Americans who enjoyed (enjoy) marijuana on a regular basis with absolutely no negative effect it is logical to conclude that your reaction to THC is an extremely rare and individualized exception.  Moreso in fact than examples of those who die from using aspirin (10,000+ per year).


----------

